# Well Done Millie



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi all
Just come back from puppy training and I was so pleased with Millies progress. She seems to have cracked it more now. So proud of her tonight. I just love her too bits.

I've also booked her in to go to the groomers next week, just hoping she likes it.

And yes... I will get some pics on here this week. Can you download from a mobile????


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well done Millie, wish I could say the same for Dudley - funny how so many people say to me 'have you taken him to training?,' YES!! and I train everyday at home too! you must be really proud of your little girl. Others will help you about pictures from phones, i'm sure it can be done.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

if you download the tapatalk app, you can easily upload from your phone...it makes using the forum on your phone easier too! it is a paid app but I love it


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done Millie  

Yes we need lots of pics please xxxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Fantastic work Millie!! I have class 2 tomorrow night and am steeling myself for it already!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well done Millie and YES lots of photos too please  

xxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

well done Millie!! I can't wait to see some pictures of her!


----------

